# Clearing out my SD Card and found these...!



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I thought it was about time I dusted down my camera and put it to good use again. Took the SD card out and placed it in my computer to clear off any images before deleting all frames and found these little oddities from the summer.

(Hope the links work!)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No link at all


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks joeten

Take 2.... Different image host this time :whistling:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Worth the wait


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics sjb









Why is it that, whenever I see a Dragonfly, I want to get some felt-tip pens and colour the wings in, like stained-glass? :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

joeten said:


> Worth the wait


you can say that again!! ... beautiful shots


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice thumbs up! :thumb:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice shots - especially like the last one :smile:


----------

